

Bill Gates' views shaped by father - edw519
http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2009-08-27-billgates_N.htm

======
tjic
Who's views aren't shaped, in part, by their father?

~~~
michael_dorfman
I think the point here is that the father holds some interesting views, and
these had a specific influence.

I mean, how many multi-millionaires would write a book that is a defense of
the estate tax?

------
pragmatic
You can find out more in Warren Buffett's bio:

<http://www.randomhouse.com/bantamdell/snowball/>

Warren is also a good friend/father figure of Bill Gates. Gates was a major
influence on Buffet in the philanthropy area and hence the reason Buffett is
donated all his money to the Bill and Melinda Gates foundation.

They have some interesting views on society. Warren's Ovarian Lottery idea is
interesting. If he were born in Bangladesh could he still be the world's
richest man? Probably not, so those that make it in America owe something to
America for the framework that allowed them to be wealthy. This is the first
time "giving back" actually made sense to me.

------
barrkel
In other news, dog bites man.

